# [Heisec] Bundesinnenminister erwägt Meldepflicht für IT-Angriffe



## Newsfeed (18 August 2012)

Aufgrund der steigenden Zahl von Internet-Attacken auf die IT-Infrastuktur von Behörden oder wichtigen Unternehmen erwägt Bundesinnenminister Hans-Peter Friedrich ein neues Gesetz.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------



## Heiko (18 August 2012)

Oha. Und was soll das bringen, was wir nicht jetzt schon wissen?


----------



## gastlästerer (18 August 2012)

Verbot von sinnvollen Inhalten, die die Unfähigkeit von Politikern, Behörden oder der Bundesnetzagentur anprangern!


----------



## Heiko (18 August 2012)

gastlästerer schrieb:


> Verbot von sinnvollen Inhalten, die die Unfähigkeit von Politikern, Behörden oder der Bundesnetzagentur anprangern!


Bitte? Wie meinen?


----------



## gastlästerer (19 August 2012)

Ich meinte:
Nachdem die Staatsanwaltschaften von A (wie abnickend) bis Z (wie Zustimmung zum Geschäftsmodell) keine gewerbsmäßige Abzocke feststellen, die Bundes(wattestäbchen)netzagentur nur die Augenbrauen hebt und unsere gewählten Politiker von Lobbyisten durchgefüttert werden, will der Innenminister den großen Gestzesschutzschirm aufspannen!
M.E. Eine weitere Gelegenheit mit dem Ziel des "gläsernen Bürgers"


----------



## Heiko (19 August 2012)

Das hat mit "gläsernem Bürger" nix zu tun. Dabei gehts rein um sinnfreie Augenwischerei, die dem Bürger den Eindruck vermitteln soll, dass man sich kümmert.


----------



## jupp11 (19 August 2012)

Heiko schrieb:


> Dabei gehts rein um sinnfreie Augenwischerei, die dem Bürger den Eindruck vermitteln soll, dass man sich kümmert.


Nach dem Motto: "Operative Hektik ist ein Zeichen geistiger Windstille"
http://politikbeobachter.wordpress....-hektik-ist-ein-zeichen-geistiger-windstille/


----------



## Reducal (19 August 2012)

Das Thema ist nicht neu:


> [Heisec] Innenminister fordert von Firmen Kooperation mit Cyber-Abwehrzentrum
> [Heisec] Cyber-Sicherheit: Innenminister fordert stärkere internationale Kooperation
> [Heisec] _Friedrich_ wirbt für Allianz gegen Cyber-Attacken
> [Heisec] Innenminister: Internetprovider sollen für Sicherheit der Netze sorgen


Aber mal ganz im Ernst - auch wenn es derzeit noch nicht den Anschein hat, dass die Bundesregierung oder wer auch immer ein paar Allerheilmittelchen gegen die Umtriebe im Internet gefunden hat, wird es zukünftig nicht ausbleiben, dass sich einiges in der Internetflora ändern wird. Nur was das sein könnte, das ist eines von vielen Geheimnissen, die die virtuelle Welt mit sich bringt. Angesichts der Wahlen in einem Jahr, kann man den Politikern den zu erwartenden Populismus nicht verdenken.


----------

